# Shadow's Gate Sesson 11



## Dumok (May 2, 2011)

Session 11
Mission report 6
Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
Spring 11 296 CY
Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)

Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

Secondary Mission Objectives:
          -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: While the party continued their negotiations with the young Dragon, the party agreed that the child should remain in his hiding place for now, until it could be safely transported out of the complex. Soveliss, however, had agreed to take a Mighty Composite longbow which proved to be equal to his strength. He then discovered an ancient map located within the dragon Child's horde, which appeared to contain a detailed drawing of the Broken lands before the warp had occurred. The words "New York City transit" could clearly be seen. Such a great find could be of enormous value to the academy!
    The party continued onward searching the remaining apart of the hall when a sparrow finally found it's way to the party, It relayed that the party should return to the surface as quickly as possible. After making their way upwards, the Supply brigade introduced a new member to assist them, a Human by the name of Artemis Eburi.By his uniform it was clear that he was sent by the constable "Red" Reginald to assist us, in the hopes of currying favor with Dean Krauss. Artemis Displayed a great deal of tact, indicating that he would serve as both our scout and possible diplomat. Once introductions were made, the expeditionary force returned once again to the depths of Shadow's deep, and they once again began to explore.
    At one point in the Mission the squad found their way to a thick wooden door that appeared to be stuck. Many attempts were made. However, Artemis made a slight blunder, when he instructed Grzah to help Gerard break down the door. At first she balked at the idea, not wanting to blemish her stone-like skin. After some insistence from Weycailin, She then assisted by grabbing Gerard by the arm, and swung him head first into the door. The gargoyle, was astonished that the door held firm. Finally Tursomog stepped forward, and with several swings of his sacred Battle axe, he splintered the trouble some device, only to reveal a large room full of bones. As Artemis stepped forward to investigate, eager to prove himself useful, he was immediately shocked to find the bones stirring to form a squad of Skeletons. At first, the party scrambled to find a way to dispatch the undead when Tursomog stepped forward and began rebuking the Undead to obedience, however, so great was the Cleric's faith in Maglubiyet; the Lord of depths and darkness destroyed the fell beings with his Infernal might! Tursomog was so moved by the display, He began to preach at length about the power of his god, much to the chagrin  of the more good-aligned members of the party.  Cyrro did joke that perhaps Artemis could serve as an appropriate sacrifice, prompting the constable to display some disdain towards the idea. Tursomog then eased Artemis by stating that he is only permitted to sacrifice prisoners of war or enemies of the Reich felled in battle. 

    The party continued on their way, searching through the various halls until finally they found yet another party of Norkers, led by a rather large Bugbear! Almost immediately, Tursomog charged into battle, incensed with rage at the sight of the large Goblinoid and swung with his axe! It struck the Bugbear, who returned with a crushing swipe from his Morning-star, that missed the head of the Hobgoblin priest; but barely.   Weycailin thought quickly trapping a majority of the norkers with his tangle foot bag, while the party fought against he bugbear and the remaining norkers.  Soveliss, Tursomog and Artemis worked quickly to dispatch the Bugbear with arrows and blades until he perished, revealing the awesome Might of the Reich to these barbaric goblinoids! I was almost tempted to shout in triumph seeing such a sight! Once seeing their leader dispatched, the remaining norkers begged for mercy from the squad. Artemis then began questioning the Norkers, demanding answers regarding the Lady Ambrose. The Norkers indicated that the lady Ambrose, (Whom he had the nerve to refer to as the "crazy woman" had gone down below, where the "Dead things" were. Further questioning revealed that the lower levels of Shadow's gate had become populated by Skeletons and Ghouls! He also mentioned the "Demon Man" had also passed by this floor, however, he was left alone since he appeared to be quite powerful.
    The party then allowed the Norkers to remain alive after absconding with the Bugbear's weapons and armor, along with several platinum Coins that were found that appeared to be from the Fire nation. Cyrro and Tursomog then began to explain that the fire Newts had occupied this area for a very long time, and that it was not uncommon for them to rob from the fire Nation during their crusades. The party then began investigating further, discovering an empty chamber save for playing card strewn about, and a metal hook suspended by a thick metal chain. Artemis, and Cyrro looked about when the Constable found a small panel in a wall. attempting to open the hidden panel, Artemis's Keen reflexes spared him of a cruel fate from a spiked pit, He later found yet another pit trap which he dismantled.


----------

